# Looking for a good home in Michigan



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

Copy Pasted from another thread: 

My darling Antigone is not thriving with me here. She's always been a shy cat, from when I rescued her until now but back in Spetember I took in two adult cats. Hermes, the male cat I took in will not stop attacking her. Hades and Lily join in as well. Tig is the bottom of the food chain and no matter what I do I cannot get them to leave her alone. She spends all of her time hiding. She is withdrawing from me and is becoming even more timid and she just is so miserable. So I'm looking for a fantastic no kill in the tri state area (Michigan, Ohio, Indiana) or someone to adopt her. 

It kills me because she is -such- a good cat. Antigone is gorgeous. She's the sweetest cat and wants nothing more than to be someones lap cap 24/7 but she's not dominant at all. 

She has claws still, and is a long haired cat. She sometimes is a little smelly, but only because her hair is long and she can't always get it clean. She has an allergy to fleas, so if even one bites her, her back does break out a little, but cleaning her and some Dexamethsone clears it.


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

She is four years old and current on all shots, and spayed. I really want to adopt her out to a person, not a shelter, even if it is a no kill so I'm hoping there is someone on these forums from Michigan that wants a sweet cat in their life. She can be with other cats, as long as they are not aggressively dominant.


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

she is so beautiful.
if only this were three months ago. sigh. unfortunately I now have a very dominant 10 year old female.

I am in the Metro Detroit area and will ask around at work.

I know you'd rather not shelter her, but the 
Humane Society of Huron Valley (Ann Arbor, Michigan) is a no kill (providing the animal is adoptable health/temperament wise) They also have a foster program.

I hope you are able to find her a home.


----------



## lashes006 (Apr 23, 2011)

she is gorgeous! have you found a home for her? i live in michigan. my Noah is a long haired cat and loves any animal. i have 2 other cats and a large dog. do you know how Antigone would be with dogs? my cats still have claws (i could NOT declaw them after reading about the procedure). Ginger, my dog, lets the kitties run the house. she is very friendly as well, although she tries to take over on the kitty toys.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

lashes006 said:


> she is gorgeous! have you found a home for her? i live in michigan. my Noah is a long haired cat and loves any animal. i have 2 other cats and a large dog. do you know how Antigone would be with dogs? my cats still have claws (i could NOT declaw them after reading about the procedure). Ginger, my dog, lets the kitties run the house. she is very friendly as well, although she tries to take over on the kitty toys.


Lashes, if you are really interested in Antigone, try PMing the original poster. She might see the PM before she sees your post above. Good luck!


----------



## lashes006 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

That's sad story. Haven't you consider to adopt out Hermes instead?


----------

